

Oil prices are plummeting. Here's why that's a big deal - cpg
http://www.vox.com/2014/10/7/6934819/oil-prices-falling-russia-OPEC-shale-boom-gasoline-prices

======
seren
What is not clear in my mind is how long the Dakota shale boom will last. I
have read somewhere that by 2025 most of oil that can be recovered at $100
will be depleted. So likely the price will increase sharply again. So what is
the next frontier ? Arctic shale oil ?

